#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [夜景] OMG-神祕國光

## 呀杰

哈哈哈…我也太久沒來這邊了…想不到變了這麼多…（（（汗

不過經過一番的瀏覽…還是可以看到大家努力的去拍照呢…大家要加油呢…＝）

這次回來就po一下最近攝影比賽的照片＝）

曝光手法也不是什麼很難的…

只要想到，就去拍…xd…這是我拍照的理念

希望這一次的分享，可以令大家更加對攝影感興趣呢^_^

----------


## 燄瀆

嗯？(揉眼
我好像看到了非常熟悉的景象呢...這該不會是海洋廣場？！
對面那是...光南書店？(等等你離題太多了啦！

喔喔這技術！到底該怎麼樣才能做到呢？
我對攝影一無所知，不過真的很好奇這張照片到底是如何拍成的><
而且路燈的閃光也好炫麗呢///
看起來真的很神秘啊~透明的國光號...

----------


## wingwolf

:onion_22: 
這效果太霸氣了！！
來自未知領域的深夜末班車，那種感覺！（不）
夜景超漂亮的，不管是燈光還是車流的光，也都充滿了一種神秘感:3




> 只要想到，就去拍…xd…這是我拍照的理念


說得好^^

----------


## 諾藍

太厲害了！

將曝光時間延長~所以才能拍出這種照片~

真的是相當厲害的手法~

是說目前還是第一次看到這種拍相片~

希望可以看到更多類似這種的特殊拍攝手法的相片！

----------


## 呀杰

> 嗯？(揉眼
> 我好像看到了非常熟悉的景象呢...這該不會是海洋廣場？！
> 對面那是...光南書店？(等等你離題太多了啦！
> 
> 喔喔這技術！到底該怎麼樣才能做到呢？
> 我對攝影一無所知，不過真的很好奇這張照片到底是如何拍成的><
> 而且路燈的閃光也好炫麗呢///
> 看起來真的很神秘啊~透明的國光號...


哈哈…你看得沒錯呢…這就是基隆的客運下車的海洋廣場拍的喔… :3

攝影技術這方面來說…你要信我XD…只要有顆『拍好照片』的心…技巧慢慢就會來到你的身邊來的了… :3

謝謝你的讚賞喔:3




> 這效果太霸氣了！！
> 來自未知領域的深夜末班車，那種感覺！（不）
> 夜景超漂亮的，不管是燈光還是車流的光，也都充滿了一種神秘感:3
> 
> 只要想到，就去拍…xd…這是我拍照的理念
> 說得好^^


哈哈…我當初拿這張去比賽的時候…也想過這個問題…

到底評審會不會把這張照片當成靈異照…不會被採用…

結果我想太多了xd




> 太厲害了！
> 
> 將曝光時間延長~所以才能拍出這種照片~
> 
> 真的是相當厲害的手法~
> 
> 是說目前還是第一次看到這種拍相片~
> 
> 希望可以看到更多類似這種的特殊拍攝手法的相片！


不利害啦…這只不過是小小技巧而已:3

原來這邊都很少獸拍夜景呢…那…不嚴棄的話…我再多po幾張也是可以喔xd…（（（被打～

----------


## 諾藍

不是說夜景很少的意思~

而是玩攝影技巧的人很少~

大部分都只是單單拍出美麗的風景照~

而很少有會利用特殊手法來去拍照的~

不只希望大家能多多放上有趣、知性的照片~

也希望大家放上一些特殊拍攝手法的照片~

來讓大家一起討論攝影的奧妙之處~^^ :penguin_em30:

----------


## 呀杰

> 不是說夜景很少的意思~
> 
> 而是玩攝影技巧的人很少~
> 
> 大部分都只是單單拍出美麗的風景照~
> 
> 而很少有會利用特殊手法來去拍照的~
> 
> 不只希望大家能多多放上有趣、知性的照片~
> ...


哈哈…這個當然沒問題啦…！！… :3 …

----------

